

Ask HN: alternative to slicehost/linode? (need FreeBSD) - markup

I need a FreeBSD VPS, can anyone recommend a reliable hosting company with prices (and virtualized hardware) similar to slicehost/linode? I found rootbsd.net but don't know anyone who can relate on them.
======
cperciva
I'm using RootBSD and I haven't run into any major problems.

------
mbrubeck
<http://johncompanies.com/> does FreeBSD VPS hosting. I haven't used them
myself, but they've been around for years and years and seem to have a good
reputation. Their prices are a bit higher than Slicehost/linode, though.

------
caker
You can run FreeBSD on Linode:
<http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/BSD_Howto> \- However, last I checked,
FreeBSD under Xen didn't support SMP (or 64 bit).

------
whimsy
prgmr.com does VPS's also, and you should be able to install FreeBSD on their
VPS

------
hibiscus4
rackspace "cloud"?

